# Back to Work



## texasgirl (Nov 6, 2007)

I am planning (with my doctors) to go back to work on Monday next.  My company won't let me go back to work half days because of the type of job I have.  I am getting a little anxious about the whole thing since I still have concentration issues.  The medicine changes that they made in the hospital seem to be working better.  What's the best thing for me to do to get ready?

TG


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 6, 2007)

Get lots of rest, I'd say. Enjoy what time off is left.

Will they let you work alternate days or is this back to a full work week?


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 6, 2007)

back to full time.  That's what concerns me, since it's all or nothing...

TG


----------



## Into The Light (Nov 6, 2007)

is going back next week your decision or something your employer pushed for?


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 6, 2007)

The disability unit at my work set the date.  I am not necessarily adverse to the decision, but I don't know if I am the best judge....


----------

